# Any Helix 5 Users Out There Willing to Report In?



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

My new rig is just about ready but I decided that I didn't want the Hook 3X Sonar that was on the boat and instead went with a Humminbird® Helix™ 5 CHIRP Sonar/GPS G2 Combo.

Any feedback on these, good or bad? Seems like a pretty nice upgrade over the basic Hook3, IMHO....at a reasonable price of three bills. Unit will be mounted in the cockpit.

I'm not overly familiar with these units but I had to make a somewhat quick decision as I was originally supposed to pick up the boat next Friday/Saturday. But, with the decent weather this Friday/Saturday, I thought it best to bring it home this week....and the dealer was happy to accommodate. But I needed to give them a few days to get everything rigged.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...ty=1&itemGUID=&destination=/user/wishlist.jsp


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My Helix-5 s a bit older, but works good for me. It has SI, DI, & GPS. I had bought a newer version and then found out it would not with my MinnKoda built in transducer. Had to send it back.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have the 7" and its nice. the best thing about them is the bright screen and fast gps mapping. i looked at the 5" and it just wasn't big enough for me so i got the 7" and very glad i did. i got di with gps.
sherman


----------

